
Mathematics applied to dressmaking (1993) [pdf] - jackpirate
https://www.lms.ac.uk/sites/lms.ac.uk/files/1994%20Mathematics%20applied%20to%20dressmaking%20%28preprint%29.pdf
======
Hextinium
I greatly appreciate articles like this because i vaguely know topology and
vaguely know how to make a dress but when explained like this i understand
both in much greater detail than before. I think it's because the stuff that
doesn't make sense from one domain makes sense when explained in the other and
it makes for a better understanding.

